# Moving Tank Goldfish to Pond



## bpswim90 (Oct 30, 2005)

I have two goldfish in a tank which I will be moving to a pond in our back yard. I would like to make this move this weekend or as soon as possible because I have started to see our fish out there swim around (coming out of their slow winter state). However, 

I'm a bit worried about doing this because the water in the pond is significantly colder than the water in my tank. Should I be worried about this?
Also, what other things should I do to help prepare the fish for this move?
If you have any other helpful tips that would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Since the pond is already stocked. I would hold off. You have to remember the fish are comming out of their winter state at a rate the pond can support. If you add extra fish this will throw the balance off. One other thing to remember is that the nights are still colder than the days. What are your current daily high and low temps lately?


----------



## bpswim90 (Oct 30, 2005)

The highs have been in the 70s and the lows have been in the 40s and 50s. Do you think I should wait until summer?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I would give it another week or two. I am usually overprotective of my fish though. Make sure you have cleaned up all of the debris out of the pond and have your pump running before adding more fish.


----------

